# Necron Dynasties - Den of Imagination



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey,
We are starting here in the Den 3 seperate Necron armies. I don't want to make seperate topics, that will be updated on daily basis, to avoid spamming the whole forum.

We are really excited to work on those projects. Few weeks back we've done smaller commissions, both rusty.




























So let's get to the new ones. All projects have different painting themes:
- Bluish-metallic with gold ornaments, OSL and much more!  Brovatar is working on this army atm so stay tuned for his updates. Take a peek on that WIP.










- Red-white metallic. Tampa Bay Buccaneers tribute! No pics yet. Still a lot of work ahead of us and I don't want to brag but they will rock. Mainly because of the great idea from our client about this painting theme.

- Last but not least - Dark metal, with green OSL on winter bases. I'm workin on them with Kosa so expect updates soon - this dude is crazy with an airbrush and rusty pigment.
































































Cheers,
Bania

P.s. If you don't want to miss anything please follow us on Facebook and visit our blog for more awesomeness.


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

New units finished.


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Today WIP pics. (sorry for the cellphone quality)


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nicely painted. The best one i think was the Bluish-metallic with gold ornaments ghost ark. How do you do the green.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

wow very nice indeed


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Bania is posting away now it's my turn.
You want some blue you get blue.

blog: http://goo.gl/brlSE




























IF you want to be updated like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/DenofImaginations

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Destroyers ready to roll.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This stuff is really cool! love the colors and effects your using! very clean!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The blue! Nice.


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Barge Barge Barge. Lets barge it up!

Blog --> http://goo.gl/LVkRl


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Gotta go to sleep but gotta paint some more... What to do?

Blog --> http://goo.gl/G3XqS


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This is some great work, how did you do the honeycomb pattern? Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Boc said:


> This is some great work, how did you do the honeycomb pattern? Keep the pics coming!


Plastic stencil + patience


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These look awesome. What's going on with some of the bases on the vehicles? it seems there's a circular cut out on some of them?


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Elites!

Blog --> http://goo.gl/FPXUF


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Pull'n out big guns!
Blog --> http://goo.gl/R8wyh




























What do you think?

Cheers,
Bania

P.s. If you don't want to miss anything please follow us on Facebook and visit our blog for more awesomeness.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like them, the octagons are from a template right? I like the orange bits too! It's like they've embraced the 'rust'/oxidisation/decay/crap on them (not sure necrons themselves rust )


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Hellados said:


> I really like them, the octagons are from a template right? I like the orange bits too! It's like they've embraced the 'rust'/oxidisation/decay/crap on them (not sure necrons themselves rust )


Yup, plastic stencil. Fluff says no rust on everliving metal.... but it looks so good we had to apply it


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

"...Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die..."

Six more here --> http://goo.gl/miu8c




























Bania.


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Party time here in the Den! One of our big Necron projects is finished and ready to ship. Take a peek on the army shot.

[CLICK HERE FOR BLOG POST]










Bania.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Here we go again. Some more of the Blue ones. I cant wait to see those monoliths finished they will glow ^^!!!

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/05/necron-blues.html














































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Fuck yea!

That looks great, really like the blue hexagons on the vehicles. Looks alien and cool in a good way


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Work work!


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Time for some red and white paint.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love how you take the blandest looking armies and make them truly unique! Great work!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey,
Today a wip pic from the Blue Necron Center Piece.
There is a writhe pet of the Overlord who is slicing away some eldar forces. 
What do you think?

Blog: Ghost in the shell ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service




























I invite you to check out our facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/DenofImaginations

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is really really really god. Do you use an airbrush for the green effects? or is that all hand painted?


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh I can't wait to field that HQ... People at my FLGS are going to be jealous like a MOFO!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Superb badass work! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> This is really really really god. Do you use an airbrush for the green effects? or is that all hand painted?


Airbrush




jonileth said:


> Oh I can't wait to field that HQ... People at my FLGS are going to be jealous like a MOFO!


Hell yeah they will!




Dusty's Corner said:


> Superb badass work! Awesome stuff!


Thanks man!

Hey guys you probably missed this.
Bania and Kosa are going to town on the Red crons. 

Here's the update : The Queen ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service




























How can you not give some love to that lovely robot lady come one guys!

On the Blue front there has been some work done aswell.
For now I present you with the Immortals.
Love the Lychguard legs on them.

Blog: Blue and Immortal ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

The army is nearly finished. Stay tuned for group photos!

More on the blog ---> Miniature Painting Service




























P.s. If you don't want to miss anything follow us on Facebook.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Loving every part of it!


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

We are proud to present to you finished HQ for the Red-White Necron Army.

More on the blog ---> Miniature Painting Service























































P.s. If you don't want to miss anything follow us on Facebook.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys there were a lot of updates on the blog.
The blue and Red Crons are finished now.
Hope you like em.

Blog: Blue beams of light ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service
Blog: Soul is in the sapphire ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service
Blog: Lords of the Blue ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service
Blog: Red-White Necrons Army ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service






















































































































To not miss any updates check our Facebook

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

this is Awesome stuff! I gotta tell ya I love the red/white Necrons. It really works. Keep it up


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey,
We are doing even more Crons. Take a peek.



























For more pics of that cool guy check our website --> [CLICK]

To stay in touch with us follow us on facebook --> [HERE]

Cheers,
Bania


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Some amazing work. I can't wait to see some of those conversions painted up!


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

So she is ready for paint. We will paint her during this week and then start on an army agan - Full Rusty Theme with green glow.



















More pics and details on our blog --> [HERE]


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Flayed-One Queen with some colors. How do you like her now?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Been playing around with some ghost ark bits. Trying to make those warriors a bit more interesting. What do you think?
Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/09/we-live-once-more.html




























Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great work on all of it, the color really works well with the queen and her cloak of skin is simply awesome haha

I like the battle damaged Necrons a lot, it gives variety to a unit that is usually one static pose.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Great work on all of it, the color really works well with the queen and her cloak of skin is simply awesome haha
> 
> I like the battle damaged Necrons a lot, it gives variety to a unit that is usually one static pose.


Thanks Ddraig

Hey guys It's your necron enthusiasts speaking again.
So Yet the Dynastys have another addition to the hall of necrons.
Another Rusty Themed necron army was build in Den of Imagination Studio.
But there wore some new units that we haven't build yet so it was a fun time. I really like how the Destroyers turned out.

YouTube:





Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/10/rusty-storm-bringers.html























































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------

